# Temporary parent contributory visa vs parent contributory visa (173 vs 143)



## izzi1977 (Oct 25, 2013)

Hi All

Which one is best to pursue? The 173 and then upgraded to the 143 (how easy is this) or is it best to apply for the 143 from the beginning?

Does anyone know how long the time process is for the 173? 

Many thanks


----------



## chieftan68 (Nov 18, 2013)

The 173 is good for two years. Within that time, you need to apply for the 143.

As far as I can tell, the DIAC encourages the 173 THEN 143 route. They listed a few benefits of that track. I did not understand it all, especially the "spreading" of the high visa cost, but what they said made some sense.


----------



## epahuja (Aug 27, 2013)

Can someone pls confirm that we need to be in Aus to file 173 for parents?


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2014)

No, its an offshore visa. In some conditions you can apply onshore but must be offshore for grant.


----------



## epahuja (Aug 27, 2013)

I just got my PR and haven't activated it yet. Can I lodge 173 application before landing in aus?


----------



## epahuja (Aug 27, 2013)

For my parents. ...


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2014)

No, you can not sponsor until you have lived in Australia for 2 years.


----------



## Dreamingoz (Jan 24, 2014)

Dear All,

I recently got PR & planning to move Australia end of this year.
What is the best Visa option for my parents to visit me?

Thanks


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Dreamingoz said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I recently got PR & planning to move Australia end of this year.
> What is the best Visa option for my parents to visit me?
> ...


For now - visitor visa.. guess it is 600


----------



## ash2986 (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi all,
I recently got PR and my sister is already in Australia.Is there any way My sister can apply 173 visa for my mother the day after I land in Australia.We are three siblings and currently one sister is residing in India and one in Australia.As I got the P.R so we can meet the family balance mentioned in 173 but not sure if both sibling have to be there in Australia for 2 years or if one just arrived and other one is there for more then 3years in Australia can apply for 173 visa for parents.


----------

